# Roll one's eyes



## minimelis

Buon' giorno tutti! Come si dice "to roll eyes"? Questo verbo mostra una reazione per una azione che non ha senso nel linguaggio del corpo.
Grazie mille


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alzare gli occhi al cielo.


----------



## oetzi

Si dice "ruotare (o roteare) gli occhi", che e' diverso da alzare gli occhi al cielo (to raise one's eyes to heaven).
Ciao


----------



## Parergon

In italiano esiste l'espressione "alzare gli occhi (al cielo)".


----------



## papeya

Sei sicura che non abbia senso? Io lo traduco 'ruotare gli occhi', cioè quando si fa un'espressione col viso come per dire 'ommioddio', 'oh my God', cioèalzare le pupille verso l'alto facendo diventare gli occhi bianchi. Questo è quello che intendo io, ma magari mi sbaglio...vediamo cosa dicono gli altri!


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Concordo con chi dice Alzare gli occhi al cielo 

Simona


----------



## minimelis

grazie mille  ho usato "alzare gli occhi al cielo". This makes sense...


----------



## houellebecq

IkHouVanPulcino said:


> Concordo con chi dice Alzare gli occhi al cielo
> 
> Simona



Anche io: avete presente lo smile ROLLEYES presente in quasi tutti i forum?


----------



## VolaVer

"Roteare gli occhi" per dire "andare in visibilio".

Personalmente escluderei la versione "alzare gli occhi", conoscendo l'emoticon che corrisponde al "roll eyes" che visibilmente ruota gli occhi per la gioia.


----------



## houellebecq

In tutte le community che conosco lo smile rolleyes è usato per indicare perplessità 

per esempio:  team-ninja.com/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=192330&postcount=9


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Guardando meglio anche il mio dizionario dice Roteare gli occhi, ma sinceramente non l'ho mai santita come espressione, se non in inglese  

Simona


----------



## houellebecq

Ed ancora: urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=%3Arolleyes%3A

e (questo è carino!) theblueknights.com/rolleyes.html


----------



## Poianone

Giusto per aggiungere anche un'altra opinone, direi che il roll eyes indica più sarcasmo che non gioia. A proposito, c'è anche qui!
  ​


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Personalmente direi che l'emoticon che ha aggiunto Poianone conferma la teoria di Alzare gli occhi al cielo....chissà...

Simona


----------



## Poianone

Wait a minute! It is a bit different to translate the verb to roll eyes and try to give a meaning to every "roll" smile we can found on the net which can be used with different nuances. If we refer exclusively to the verb, in my opinion, a proper translation for "to roll eyes" is _strabuzzare gli occhi..._ What do you think about?


----------



## Parergon

Scusate, ma non vedo alcuna incongruenza (c.f. http://www.interpolnyc.com/forum/sty...t/rolleyes.gif - emoticon che risponde al nome di "rolleyes"), l'azione cinestetica operata dagli occhi è "un movimento verso l'alto (verso il cielo)"; pertanto non vedo per quale ragione l'essere sbigottito (o altre variazioni) non possa essere congruo con l'alzare gli occhi al cielo. Semantica forse ?


----------



## VolaVer

Parergon io leggo l' "alzare gli occhi al cielo" come un segno di sconfitta e disperazione, ben diverso dal roteare gli occhi dalla contentezza, che definirei "andare in visibilio".


----------



## Parergon

Io, ad esempio, non interpreto in questo modo l'alzare gli occhi al cielo. 

Volaver, stiamo parlando di "emozioni rappresentati da linguaggi non verbali"; seppur molti studi psicologici ci hanno fornito tassonomie (elenchi di emozio ed accure descrizioni), ritengo sia assai arduo definire accuratamente cosa _per tutti_ possa significare una espressione di questo genere. Inoltre, considera, che vi è un ampio accordo sul fatto che queste rappresentazioni emotive abbia valenza e significato diverso in contesti diversi.

Principalmente per queste ragioni suggerivo di considerare come possibili (e non escluvise) le diverse difinizioni/traduzioni proposte.

Che ne pensi?


----------



## VolaVer

^^ Resto del mio parere, sorry. 
Tu avalli la soggettività delle espressioni emotive, quindi mi sento autorizzata a tenere il mio "visibilio", che viene dal mio vissuto.  

Bisogna vedere come intende il suo "rolleyes" minimelis, che ha iniziato la discussione.


----------



## houellebecq

ahahah: forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=46364

anyway:  americasoutback.typepad.com/blog/2006/10/the_waiter_shru.html

Sì, ma "To shrug" ha un unico significato, così come "To roll one's eyes"


----------



## Parergon

VolaVer said:


> Tu avalli la soggettività delle espressioni emotive, quindi mi sento autorizzata a tenere il mio "visibilio", che viene dal mio vissuto.



Assolutamente legittimo!


----------



## arirossa

A me viene da dire anche "sgranare gli occhi".


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Anche io ho pensato alla stessa cosa, sgranare gli occhi, ma in effetti ci sarebbe bisogno dell'interpretazione che minimelis dà a suddetta espressione. Da quello che ha scritto non mi sembra che lo interpreti come un segno di gioia...

Simona


----------



## Poianone

Io direi che "roteare gli occhi" è la definizione corretta di _to roll eyes_, solo che l'*azione* può poi essere *interpretata* in trecento modi diversi e, quindi, essere anche tradotta diversamente. Pensate però che si può roteare gli occhi... 
... _per lo stupore_
_... per il disgusto_
_... per la noia_
_... per la felicità_
Si adatta in tutte le situazioni, ecco perchè il "roll smile" viene usato diversamente e con più significati!


----------



## houellebecq

Ma non è vero! Ci sono frasi fatte che, indicando movimenti, significano qualcosa di preciso: 
To Shrug (alzare le spalle). In una frase "un'alzata di spalle" non si presta che ad una interpretazione!
Così come "Far tanto d'occhi" o "Alzare gli occhi al cielo", o "chinare la schiena", "Mostrare le spalle" e via dicendo...

http://americasoutback.typepad.com/blog/2006/10/the_waiter_shru.html


----------



## Parergon

houellebecq said:


> Ma non è vero! Ci sono frasi fatte che, indicando movimenti, significano qualcosa di preciso:
> To Shrug (alzare le spalle). In una frase "un'alzata di spalle" non si presta che ad una interpretazione!
> Così come "Far tanto d'occhi" o "Alzare gli occhi al cielo", o "chinare la schiena", "Mostrare le spalle" e via dicendo...
> 
> http://americasoutback.typepad.com/blog/2006/10/the_waiter_shru.html



Mi spiace ma sono in disaccordo. 
Difficilmente le interpretazioni sono univoche. Le descrizioni (del gesto) possono esserlo (o meglio, un certo grado di accordo può essere stabilito), ma non il rimando alle emozioni.

Credo che il solo thread abbia offerto un ampio range di interpretazioni. Fenomeno che dimostra la complessità di questo soggetto d'analisi.


----------



## murphy77

Salve a tutti

Non mi viene in mente come rendere in italiano l'espressione "roll your eyes". 
Si intende quando qualcuno manda gli occhi all'insù per esprimere disapprovazione o noia per qualcosa di cui si sta parlando.
Qualche idea?

Grazie a tutti


----------



## silver frog

Colloquialmente esiste un calco dall'inglese, "rollare gli occhi", ma può non essere appropriato in tutti i contesti, è scherzoso.

Più corretto forse dire "ruotare o roteare gli occhi".


----------



## deny80

Alzare gli occhi al cielo?


----------



## murphy77

deny80 said:


> Alzare gli occhi al cielo?



Mi sembra che questa sia la soluzione migliore!
Grazie a tutti comunque, non mi veniva proprio l'espressione!


----------



## merse0

Buongiorno,
Ho trovato questa frase in una barzelletta ricevuta da un amico inglese:
... The mathematician sighs and rolls his eyes. “I beg to differ........”.
... Il matematico sospira e alza gli occhi al cielo: "Mi permetto di non essere d'accordo.........". 

"Roll his eyes" l'ho tradotto come "alza gli occhi al cielo" anche se Wordreference riporta:


*roll one's eyes* _v_(look upwards in exasperation)rovesciare gli occhi indietro _vtr_

però l'espressione "rovesciare gli occhi indietro" non l'ho mai usata né sentita usare con questo significato.
Si utilizza, non comunemente, per rendere l'idea dello svenimento.
Commenti???


----------



## london calling

Terribile, concordo. Ma non si può segnalare questo tipo di errore qui, c'è un link apposito.....


----------



## Passante

Se interpreto bene il contesto direi che sono d'accordo con te http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/roll-your-eyes?q=roll+eyes , nel caso dello svenimento userei 'girare gli occhi', ma dipende come sempre dalla frase, no?


----------



## merse0

Non so se sia possibile, oggi Paul è particolarmente "severo" ma, per capire il contesto globale, questa è l'intera barzelletta:

A layman, a scientist and a mathematician are driving through Wales when they spot a black sheep on a hillside. 
The layman says: “How fascinating. The sheep in Wales are black.” 
The scientist says: “No. There is one sheep in Wales which is black.” 
The mathematician sighs and *rolls his eyes.* “I beg to differ. There is one sheep in Wales, one side of which is black.”


----------



## Passante

ahahah carina  direi proprio alza gli occhi al cielo.


----------



## Aakin

Avanzo un'altra teoria: premettendo che nei casi in cui mi è capitato di trovare "to roll one's eyes" il significato del gesto corrispondeva al nostro "alzare gli occhi al cielo" (per esprimere sopportazione, insofferenza e chi più ne ha più ne metta), non potrebbe semplicemente trattarsi dello stesso movimento di cui gli italiani notano soprattutto la direzione ("alzare al cielo") e gli anglofoni il movimento che gli occhi fanno per sollevarsi ("to roll")?
Sarà troppo filosofica come interpretazione?


----------



## alicip

merse0 said:


> Non so se sia possibile, oggi Paul è particolarmente "severo" ma, per capire il contesto globale, questa è l'intera barzelletta:
> 
> A layman, a scientist and a mathematician are driving through Wales when they spot a black sheep on a hillside.
> The layman says: “How fascinating. The sheep in Wales are black.”
> The scientist says: “No. There is one sheep in Wales which is black.”
> The mathematician sighs and *rolls his eyes.* “I beg to differ. There is one sheep in Wales, one side of which is black.”



Io direi "roteare gli occhi". Forse anche "stralunare gli occhi".


----------



## merse0

"Stralunare gli occhi" è un'ottima traduzione (forse anche "strabuzzare"), ma non in questo caso, dove a mio parere prevale l'insofferenza del matematico puro di fronte all'imprecisione dei compagni di viaggio.


----------



## Passante

Sinceramente, ma è solo una mia opinione, quando uno è scocciato alza gli occhi al cielo mentre quando uno è meravigliato e stupito 'strabuzza gli occhi', no?


----------



## merse0

Passante said:


> Sinceramente, ma è solo una mia opinione, quando uno è scocciato alza gli occhi al cielo mentre quando uno è meravigliato e stupito 'strabuzza gli occhi', no?


----------



## london calling

Amch'io come alicip tradurrei _rolls his eyes _nel contesto della battuta sulle pecore nere con_ roteare gli occhi,_ oppure con _alzare gli occhi al cielo_. _Strabuzzare gli occhi _si traduce con _open your eyes wide_, è diverso.


----------



## alicip

london calling said:


> Amch'io come alicip tradurrei _rolls his eyes _nel contesto della battuta sulle pecore nere con_ roteare gli occhi,_ oppure con _alzare gli occhi al cielo_. _Strabuzzare gli occhi _si traduce con _open your eyes wide_, è diverso.


Grazie.  
Comunque, visto che io sono una persona molto curiosa quando si parla di lingue e linguistica, ho fatto una ricerca più approfondita a riguardo. Ecco cosa ho trovato:
1. Oxford English-Spanish dictionary traduce *to roll one's eyes  = poner los ojos en blanco*
2. Il dizionario Tam Laura Spagnolo-Italiano traduce *poner los ojos en blanco = stralunare gli occhi*
3. Il dizionario della Real Academia Española definisce *poner los ojos en blanco = volverlos de modo que apenas se descubra más que lo blanco de ellos / denotar gran admiración o asombro*
4. La parola "*asombro*" si traduce in italiano con: *sorpresa**, stupore, sbigottimento, sconcerto, meraviglia*
5. In italiano *stralunare gli occhi = sbarrarli per lo stupore, per un improvviso malore, per una forte emozione
*Detto ciò sono lieto di potervi comunicare le mie conclusioni:
*To roll one's eyes* si può tradurre (a seconda del contesto) con: *roteare gli occhi, stralunare gli occhi, strabuzzare gli occhi* o con *"alzare gli occhi al cielo" / "alzare lo sguardo al cielo"* (situazione in cui la parte dell’occhio visibile è proprio la sclera).


----------



## london calling

Alicip, non sono d'accordo. _To roll one's eyes_ and _to open one's eyes wide_ hanno significati diversi.


----------



## alicip

london calling said:


> Alicip, non sono d'accordo. _To roll one's eyes_ and _to open one's eyes wide_ hanno significati diversi.


Anch'io sapevo che "to roll one's eyes" *non si traduce* con "stralunare/strabuzzare gli occhi" ma:
*to roll one's eyes *= to move your eyes upward or around in a circle, usually to show that you are annoyed or impatient
From Cambridge dictionary: if you roll your eyes, you move them so that you are looking up, to show that you consider someone or something stupid or silly.
Da Treccani: *stralunare* v. tr. [der. di _luna_, col pref. _stra-_;  in origine allude forse al fatto che, nello stravolgere gli occhi,  questi mostrano il solo bianco, in forma quasi d’una mezza luna]. – Con  riferimento agli occhi, sbarrarli, stravolgerli, per improvviso malore,  per violenta emozione, e sim.
Da Oxford Paravia: strabuzzare gli occhi = to goggle, to roll one's eyes
Da Sansoni Inglese: strabuzzare gli occhi = to roll one's eyes, to roll one's eyes about, to goggle
Da Garzanti: stralunare _gli occhi _=  to roll one's eyes; (_sbarrarli_) to open one's eyes wide


----------



## london calling

Sono d'accordo solo con il Cambridge (e con il Treccani, per quanto riguarda la definizione italiana). Con Paravia, Sansoni e Garzanti, no. _Strabuzzare/stralunare gli occhi _significa si traduce con 'to goggle/to open one's eyes wide', non con _to roll one's eyes_.


----------



## alicip

london calling said:


> Sono d'accordo solo con il Cambridge (e con il Treccani, per quanto riguarda la definizione italiana). Con Paravia, Sansoni e Garzanti, no. _Strabuzzare/stralunare gli occhi _significa si traduce con 'to goggle/to open one's eyes wide', non con _to roll one's eyes_.


Perfect. Good to know that. Thanks!


----------



## L'Enrico

Your definition n. 1, from McMillan, doesn't agree with the last three, from the Italian-English dictionaries. _Strabuzzare_ does not denote impatience, annoyance or disbelief.
I think that the source of the misunderstanding could be that one of the meaning of _strabuzzare_ is the movement your eyes make when you feel like you're fainting. They roll up as you're starting to lose consciousness.
Treccani gives the following example for _strabuzzare_:
- Strabuzzò gli occhi e cadde a terra svenuto.

I don't think that would be described as "He rolled his eyes...".

E.


----------



## alicip

L'Enrico said:


> You definition n. 1, from McMillan, doesn't agree with the last three, from the Italian-English dictionaries. _Strabuzzare_ does not denote impatience, annoyance or disbelief.
> I think that the source of the misunderstanding could be that one of the meaning of _strabuzzare_ is the movement your eyes make when you feel like you're fainting. They roll up as you're starting to lose consciousness.
> Treccani gives the following example for _strabuzzare_:
> - Strabuzzò gli occhi e cadde a terra svenuto.
> 
> I don't think that would be described as "He rolled his eyes...".
> 
> E.



Questo è vero. Ma non sono *le mie* definizioni, bensì definizioni offerte dai rispettivi dizionari i quali suppongo che abbiano a disposizione linguisti e traduttori di gran lunga migliori di me. 
Infatti, io sapevo che "to roll one's eyes" non si traduce con "stralunare/strabuzzare gli occhi", bensì con *roteare gli occhi, alzare gli occhi/lo sguardo al cielo*. Volevo solo far notare a tutti che alcuni dizionari possono riportare una traduzione erronea di un termine che descrive un'espressione così dificile da tradurre come quella faciale. No misunderstanding of stralunare/strabuzzare from my side. Grazie.


----------

